# The Stick in the Mud Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We The Stick! Opened shop on 07/07/07 La Marzocco Linea 2 group French Press No Drip - the only drip in the shop is the owner. Beans provided exclusively by 2% Jazz Coff Roasters of Victoria, BC. Fresh and tasty baked goods and sandwiches, fresh sushi. We serve organic and local when practical. When we're open we close at 3. Closed Sundays and Holidays

More...


----------

